# New Rifle Bolt Kits



## renowb (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody seen the new rifle bolt kits? I wonder how good they work? 
30 Caliber Bolt Action 24kt Gold Bullet Cartridge Pen Kit at Penn State Industries


----------



## 76winger (Feb 6, 2012)

Saw them in the latest catalog this weekend and think they look cool. I don't much else about them yet however. Now if they can just build a stock onto one as well! Hmm, idea for pen holder...


----------



## Mariner1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Being a member of a gun club, I will definitley be ordering one of them.

Karl


----------



## Ambidex (Feb 6, 2012)

*kit*

been looking at it...just got done with a 70 order on the regs..kinda lookin forward to tryin one of these...curious on the reliability factor...could be a bind thing if used a ton...will try a couple kits and check em out..:beer:


----------



## LeeR (Feb 6, 2012)

The pocket clip also looks better on these kits than the ones for the Berea Hardwoods / Woodcraft kit, which are mounted upside-down (compared to these) and have an odd angle to them.


----------



## JamesB (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know but I bet I'm not the only one who doesn't really like them that much.  I think it looks like a toy pen and I would be concerned the bolt may break off.
That's just me. maybe it's the next big thing and I'm missing the boat.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 6, 2012)

Gitter dun... These will sell faster then beer at a concert in these here poarts.... I hope.:beat-up: 
Them fine buyin public is gunna be  askin if it can shoot the ink out. Or if you have to load the ink every time you want to write something


----------



## louie68 (Feb 6, 2012)

I will let you know I just order the starter package. qt.3 pen kits $42.75 total +ship but I type in Coupon : code     "DVD10" and got $10.00 off my total. If you order try it could work for you. MY coupon card CODE was 1year old and it still work..... LOL


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 7, 2012)

Personally, can't say I'm much impressed with the design... that bolt thing sticking out the side of the pen could get to be a real nuisance if you wrote with this a lot... poking into the top of your hand.  I haven't made one and don't know anything about the kit otherwise...


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 7, 2012)

I believe the coupon code has been the same for a while as it was on my dvd also.
:clown:


> MY coupon card CODE was 1year old and it still work..... LOL


----------



## ashaw (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a chance to try them out a couple of weeks ago.  They are really nice.  I am not a fan of bullet pens (because of my customer base).  But after the over and under shot gun pen and now this I maybe converted.  I click action is real smooth and operates just like a bolt action rifle.  This is one for my inventory.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 7, 2012)

One word for these, "cheesy"


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 7, 2012)

wood-of-1kind said:


> One word for these, "cheesy"


They may be cheesy like the .50 cal monster bullet pen but people love this kind of pen (at least here they do) The people that buy them are usually buying them as a gift.


----------



## ashaw (Feb 7, 2012)

I thought the same way with the over and under shot gun pen.  Gave it a try last year at the philly pen show and sold out every one I took.  I took 10 pen 5 roller balls and 5 fountain pens.  Now I take at least six to each show and they sell out every time.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 7, 2012)

Ruby pen turning said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > One word for these, "cheesy"
> ...




Not questioning their "popularity" or acceptance, personally I don't like "formage".:biggrin:


----------



## Flaturner (Feb 9, 2012)

*Home order*

My wife saw this on the cover of the new catalog and this is the first time she said, "I want one of these" about a pen kit.  I will definitely be putting this on my next order.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 9, 2012)

TellicoTurning said:


> Personally, can't say I'm much impressed with the design... that bolt thing sticking out the side of the pen could get to be a real nuisance if you wrote with this a lot... poking into the top of your hand.  I haven't made one and don't know anything about the kit otherwise...



I'm with Chuck on this, I'm not all that impressed, it just looks like a jumble of parts, that almost go together. And in 24Kt. how long you think the plating will last??


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 10, 2012)

bitshird said:


> TellicoTurning said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, can't say I'm much impressed with the design... that bolt thing sticking out the side of the pen could get to be a real nuisance if you wrote with this a lot... poking into the top of your hand.  I haven't made one and don't know anything about the kit otherwise...
> ...


Agreed.

I'm not in love with the look and I can imagine tons of plating wear issues on and around the bolt.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 10, 2012)

The pen looks pretty cool and I'm sure gun enthusiasts would love them.  I know a bunch of folk in my parts who would.  I'll wait until the frenzy goes down and see if everyone who made one likes it or doesn't and why.....


----------



## renowb (Feb 10, 2012)

I ordered a couple. We'll see how well they do.


----------



## edicehouse (May 11, 2012)

I am messing around at work, and saw these on PSI and forgot about them.  A few of you have turned them how is reliability on them?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 11, 2012)

Well they l did just come out not to long ago but they are very solid. If you have made the twist version, it is just like that but bolt action. They are using a longer spring for the cartridge and the bolt feels real solid. The gold and gunmetal and probably the chrome are coated with epoxy and wears very good. I have many people at shows picking up the .30cal pens and looking then dropping or throwing them back down and they look good as new. I have sold around 10 of them so far.


----------



## Seer (May 11, 2012)

I have a penturning facebook page with one of the designers as a member who told us that the owner actually designed this pen. From what the members told me this kit sells out as fast as they get it in at PSI and several have backorders for them from customers. Seems to be a decent kit but time will tell. My feeling is this is not an original idea by PSI because of this: ThinkGeek :: Bolt Action Tactical Pen or this https://artistryintitanium.com/Bolt_Action_Twister_Pens.php
Different design but the same.


----------



## Sundancekid (May 11, 2012)

Hi,
I ordered the three pack of rifle bolt kits, put them together and sold all three.  Each was done with deer antler bottoms. Got a good price for a new turner of pens too! I would recommend these for sure. Just wish they had other cal. sizes though.


----------



## Rick P (May 11, 2012)

Seer;

 The first time I saw a bolt action pen one of the IAP members had made one from scratch! A few months later it showed up in there catalog......kinda like the stylus pens.


----------



## Rick P (May 11, 2012)

Here is a link to that post........I dont think the OP has been around in a long time. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/kitless-titanium-slider-pen-88203/


----------

